# Roasting Asparagus



## JMediger (Apr 10, 2009)

Has anyone ever roasted previously frozen asparagus?  How did you do it ... start it frozen, partially frozen, thawed?  Results?

I am taking a vegetable to Easter dinner this Sunday and would like to use some of the asparagus we have in our freezer but like to do something other than steam it.

Thoughts?

Thank you!
JMediger


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Apr 10, 2009)

If it were fresh asparagus that had been frozen I would try it.

Why not defrost them and try roasting a couple of spears.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 10, 2009)

wouldn't any that was frozen would be fresh at some point?  i have done it both ways. if just roasting the aspa. unthawed would maybe be ok. anything else, such as wrapped in filo , etc should be thawed.


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 10, 2009)

I believe that once asparagus has been frozen, you are never going to get that crisp-tender product that you will get with fresh asparagus no matter what you do to it.  I know a lot of people who don't like the crisp-tender result for their asparagus, so you might like roasting the frozen.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 11, 2009)

if you blanched then froze, your roasted aparagus will be somewhat soft.  If you washed and dried then froze, you may well have a crisp tender product. I would bring to room temp before roasting.


----------

